# Epipactis helleborine



## Hakone (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## JeanLux (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice one!!! seems to be Epipactis blooming time, even though yesterday, on my walk, I only met a few of them, some spiking, very few blooming, and others that looked like bearing already seed-pods!!?! Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 17, 2011)

Your Epipactis have the flowers very closely spaced. Nice!


----------

